# Where would you like to go?



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I am in a bit of a quandary whether to go travelling for a month once my job finishes. The first quandary is whether I will be well enough, but that is one i will have to decide myself.The second is where to go.I have narrowed down my choice toWest coast of America,CanadaMexicoBack to New ZealandThailandorSouth Afica.Anyone got any ideas, of where they would like to go!Jamie


----------



## blossom (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I went travelling two years ago and went to Australia, Japan and Indonesia and had a great time. I've been to the west coast of the states as well and had a fantastic time there, but the best advice I can give is to really do a lot of research to find the best place that suits you and what you want to get out of the experience. But definitely do it I had the time of my life and I'm always recommending people to do it!! But just give yourself enough time to really plan and organize things as thats how you get the most out of it. And the best thing was I barely ever got ill-I was having too much fun!!!!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Dioloch yn fawr Blossom


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

I would have to say South Africa!!! I was there 2 years ago and it's a fantastic place to go hun!!!


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

New Zealand/Australia would be awesome!


----------



## blossom (Jul 10, 2003)

Just wondering though are you planning to go alone or with friends?


----------



## Engine23 (Nov 19, 2002)

South Africa? Really I thought some of the other African countries would be more Safari like?Jamie what do you like to do? Sit on the beach sipping Pina Coladas or climbing a mountain?How about hiking in Peru?


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm from the West Coast, and I'd say even though it's pretty...green trees, lakes, ocean and what not, if it were me, I'd want to go to South Africa. My brother just left to do a semester abroad there.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hmm, I've always wanted to go to South Africa very badly, but for no good reason. I was in Mexico for a week in high school-- we hit Mexico City, Morelia, Guadalajara, and Puerto Vallarta-- it was all quite a culture change but I loved every minute of it-- plenty to see whether you're going to a true Mexican city, like, well, Mexico City, or more of an Americanized resort city like Puerto Vallarta. Maybe look at some sights online and see what's around. www.travelchannel.com usually has some interesting stuff!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I think I will be going alone (can do what I want then). I think I would prefer a place that has as many different terrains as possible. I have been to aus and NZ about 8 years ago. So will prob go somewhere different to that.Decisions decisions.


----------



## Carrynx (Jan 7, 2003)

I would say South Africa. This is a great country and you can do a lot with pounds over here. You can do the safari thing, check out the cosmopolitan life of the major cities within a few hours of each other.... well I gotta advertise for my country. Cape Town must be on your travel itinerary tho'.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

The West Coast is TOO hot right now! Best time to visit the west coast is September or spring time. Not too hot, not too cold.Right now I'd say Mexico, but only because I'm too excited about my cruise that goes to Mexico and the Carribean right now! Only 20 more days and just got the tickets in the mail last night!







Best part about taking a cruise.. traveling with bathrooms everywhere!


----------

